# Horner pwns Yared



## choc0thrax (Sep 25, 2006)

I doubt anyone is going to check out my link in choco's cool links! so i'll just post it here.

http://websrvr91va.audiovideoweb.com/va91web25039/OTS130-James_Horner-128.mp3 (http://websrvr91va.audiovideoweb.com/va ... er-128.mp3)

2 hour long Horner interview which at times is pretty interesting. :smile:


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 25, 2006)

I check out your links when I get time... but it's mostly because we are dating


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't like dating, can we just skip that and be a couple?


----------



## Niah (Sep 25, 2006)

he pwns everybody, great interview though.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow!

I actually really like what Gabriel wrote for troy, but also can totally see how it wouldn't fit in the movie now.

Also didn't realize James only had 9 days, thought it was at least 2 weeks!

My respect for Him just went up, not only for being able to write so fast but because he told Terrence Mallick to fuck himself  (man that film was a mess, prolly the most awkward films I have ever saw in a theatre, even after "Eyes wide Shut" :lol: )


----------



## Niah (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with what James Horner said about The New World, but that's actually what made the film so original and unique. I'm glad that Terence got his way and didn't deliver just another thin red line, I'm glad that he gave us a much more abstract, artistic and philosophical work than what was expected. James Horner was expecting another titanic-esque or braveheart with a linear love storyline and he basically couldn't handle it. This film is pure poetry, very subtle and most people, James Horner included, missed the pointed interely. Instead of banalizing love the film manages to be much more emotive, sincere and refined than the usual fake hollywood love story. Most importantly the film gives the opportunity to the viewer to experience, feel, smell and hear this film his own way. 
I love James Horner score but it just isn't as refined or as artistic as the film is and I can see why Terence didn't fully used it. The classical pieces in the film didn't bother me at all.
As soon as I knew James was to score this film I knew it was trouble, in fact I can't think of a holllywood composer that have scored this film.
Terence is an unorthodox filmmaker and simply needs an unorthodox composer for his films.
Again, great interview.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow..... great interview.

My respect for Horner just went way up too. I respect people that "tell it like it is".

How many films have you done where you knew something was fucked up, and knew exactly what was wrong, but who are 'we' to tell them how to edit their film.

Not only that... the script had a million holes in it from the get go that you hoped they'd fix when they shot it but didn't because they don't know what they're doing.


That's the thing with directors.... most of the people we are writing for aren't very good. There's a big problem if the "composer" knows a better way to cut the film... or more importantly tell the story and shoot it etc.

So I totally relate to Horner's experiences (in my small way).... I just haven't told anyone to fuck off. :D

Once I'm as big time as him I may do that though............. it's probably very liberating. 

I just wish Horner would stay out of the low budget stuff... come on dude, how the hell are 'we' supposed to 'make it' if we're fighting against Horner too? 


Anyway ... I deeply appreciate Horner taking the time to "rant" (as he put it).


----------



## D.J. (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad you re-posted this.

I definitely checked it out the first time.... thought it was fantastic....

then wondered why there was no reaction.

You're links are much appreciated Choc....keep feedin the sticky.


BTW some diggin around on Poseidon further vindicates Mr. Horner.
I saw one statement that the studio is taking a big step away from Wolfgang Peterson. ( cue sinking ship music.....and again, this time with way, way more choir ):shock:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 28, 2006)

Niah @ Tue Sep 26 said:


> Terence is an unorthodox filmmaker and simply needs an unorthodox composer for his films.
> .



Well I think we both can agree that even IF Terrence made exactly the film he wanted, he does so in an unproffesional manner, wasting many people's time and money.


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2006)

what pwns mean?


----------



## IvanP (Oct 3, 2006)

lux @ Tue Oct 03 said:


> what pwns mean?



It's like in the mortal combat videogame, when someone rips the other guy's head off and says: You lose, I win!...sort of :mrgreen:


----------



## Pando (Oct 3, 2006)

It's actually "owns", but people made typos in chatrooms and gaming scenes replacing 'o' with a 'p', and it sort of turned into an internet meme of sorts...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwned


----------



## synthetic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool interview, thanks. I miss the old Horner, before he got the Ulian Pipes patch on his synthesizer.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 4, 2006)

Its a great interview. It's interesting how he found Yareds music attrocious - I find it one of the best scores in recent times. Each to its own...

I have not seen the film, so I dont know if it would fit but musicaly its great IMHO.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 4, 2006)

What I remember of Horner's score was a lot of synth voice stuff, like the Titanic score, and I believe there were Ulian Pipes(sp?). I didn't think it was appropriate for the period or the visuals and found it distracting. Then again, it was a crummy movie and he had a few days to score it, so we shouldn't be too critical.


----------



## PaulR (Oct 4, 2006)

Hahahaha! Jimmy reallly knows how to gossip. I liked his take on The New World and Terry Malick best of all. Also, his take on Gabriel Yared's music - in particular his score to The English Patient, which "if you know anything about music, it's basically Bach". Haah! Jimmy would certainly know about that.

But I think he's a good writer and some things he's done fit the films very well - AND he's still got a slight English accent.

:lol:


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed Oct 04 said:


> Its a great interview. It's interesting how he found Yareds music attrocious - I find it one of the best scores in recent times. Each to its own...
> 
> I have not seen the film, so I dont know if it would fit but musicaly its great IMHO.



He didn't say that. He said it was bad with the picture.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2006)

He kind of said both... and saying stuff like "everyone simply hated the music" is saying slightly more than it did not work for the picture. If he actually liked the music I think he would have gone around it in another manner, and made a larger point out of it.

To be honest I really like James Horner (now I just lost all respect I know) but I find Yareds Troy far superior musically. As I said, I dont know about the film. I dont understand why it wouldnt fit, but then again I have not seen it. But in my world - if Vangelis halfway fits Alexander (other than both being crap) - then I guess Yareds score would fit as well :D


----------



## wonshu (Oct 6, 2006)

Good point Christian! LOL

I think JH definitely paid Yared a lot of respect and said he liked his music, just in this case it sounded like a 50s Herkules. And that was crap.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2006)

It was attrocious even


----------



## PaulR (Oct 6, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 06 said:


> To be honest I really like James Horner (now I just lost all respect I know) but I find Yareds Troy far superior musically. As I said, I dont know about the film. I dont understand why it wouldn't fit, but then again I have not seen it.



You have to make some allowances on this. To be fair to James Horner, he may well have a point about writing action music. Action music in the way he probably doesn't mean btw. Action music today, is basically homogenous - in other words writing to action music formula which is done to death in films and games. Gabriel has not had a lot of experience writing homogenous action music, therefore his score would not necessarily appeal to an homogenous action film audience. To say that Gabriel's music is better than Horner's in respect of Troy is probably technically correct - but this all goes back to separating scores from images once again - and not forgetting about lay audiences and their homogenous tastes. In an ideal world - Bernstein, Goldsmith, Herrmann and that old school brigade would have lived forever.
Herrmann wrote the score for a fucked up Hitchcock movie called Torn Curtain - and I've got all the scenes with Herrmann's score attached. before he was fired. Great music by and large - but it just doesn't work because the film doesn't know if it's a thriller or a comedy. Herrmann treated it as a dark thriller, forgetting about homogenous hollywood executives. Could be the same with Troy.

NB - notice the liberal sprinkling of the word homogenous.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 6, 2006)

The real shame here (in my opinion) is that Yared's score is now shelved... never to be officially released. Yes, I know this is the norm in Hollywood, but man - anybody who has listened to that score knows just how much blood and sweat that man poured into the music. It's one of the finest scores in years (my opinion). Though I do agree with Horner (reluctantly) -- the action stuff would feel sort of cheeseball in parts. I would've loved to see how the softer/classical stuff worked with the images. Along with that fugue! *shiver*

Though it's not a total loss - the movie was a huge letdown. Didn't deserve Yared's score. Shame.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed - the romantic music is really good. 

I also quite like the simple 5 note action motive he uses. Extremly masculin and powerful.

@ Paul. Yeah, I agree that there is good music, and then there is good music for the picture. That said I still can't imagine it working quite well in places.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think you can be upset with Horner without watching the film like he did with Yared's score in there. He said everyone in the test group hated it and normally people don't even notice the music, that tells you something. I'd hope that Yared would create a better score considering he had a year and Horner had 11 days. If you were one of the people watching Horner live on that Todd-AO webcam you could hear the distress in Horner's voice when he'd whine "Simooonnnnnn" to Simon Rhodes.


----------

